# New 90p



## AHJAK (17 Dec 2014)

Hello people!
My name is Alen Hodžić and I am from Sveta Nedelja - small city near Zagreb, Croatia.
So, this is my new tank - classic optiwhite 90x45x45, handmade. Cabinet is also DIY which I made it from 18 mm chipboard. There's sketch




 

and "final product"


----------



## AHJAK (17 Dec 2014)

Lighting unit is ATI SunPower T5 4x39W. 3 Bulbs are 3 Narva T5 Bio Vital (6000K) and 1 JBL JBL Ultra Natur (9000K).


----------



## pepedopolous (17 Dec 2014)

Man, I am jealous of your DIY-skills. Awesome. Must save a lot of expense!

P


----------



## AHJAK (17 Dec 2014)

And this is hardscape which is made with a little help from my friend Ivan Lugović...


----------



## AHJAK (17 Dec 2014)

And after I added some sand...


----------



## milanioom (17 Dec 2014)

Svaka cast.
Vidi se da si profi.
Jedva cekam dalje postove.
Pozdrav iz Srbije.


----------



## imak (17 Dec 2014)

Awesome.  Was that big rock glued?


----------



## greenmac75 (17 Dec 2014)

like it, nice job


----------



## Lindy (17 Dec 2014)

wow.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Dec 2014)

That's well cool...reminds me of the Vasquez rocks in the Sierra Pelona Mountains...home of the worst fight scene ever...it must have been super hot in that costume...Awesome....


And this...totally bodacious dude...


----------



## AHJAK (17 Dec 2014)

imak said:


> Awesome.  Was that big rock glued?



Yes, it is - with Pattex Hot pistol


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Dec 2014)




----------



## Daniel (17 Dec 2014)

Great start and welcome to the forum  Looking forward to seeing it planted up and I must say that is some great DIY cabinet skills you have. Keep up the good work!...


----------



## Paks (18 Dec 2014)

gad ! the hardscape though. *drool*.

So damn beautiful tsk tsk !


----------



## Wisey (18 Dec 2014)

This is really impressive, both the diy skills and the hardscape! Watching with interest, can't wait to see how this one progresses! I'm hoping to create a similar sort of outcrop when I get my project started next year, but was looking at the reef builders epoxy, so the hot glue gun might be another option for me. I assume the glue is not toxic at all?


----------



## AHJAK (20 Dec 2014)

Wisey - It's not as I know...

Finally planted... For now I used 6 pots of Hemianthus Callitrochoides 'Cuba' and 2 pots of Cryptocoryne Parva mini (aquarium plants in gel)





Filtration - JBL CristalProfi e1501 greenline





Outflow pipe



 

Immediately after filled with water...unfortunately inflow pipe didn't come yet


----------



## Crossocheilus (20 Dec 2014)

Very nice,  loving that rocky outcrop/ledge. You don't need to use that much media, if you remove some it will increase flow. I will be using 2 of these filters with spraybars on the same size tank  just to be sure I don't have problems with flow. However I'm sure you know what your doing, there's more than one way to go about things


----------



## mede (21 Dec 2014)

Beautiful scape! What is the device in the left upper corner?


----------



## imak (21 Dec 2014)

Probably an eheim skimmer


----------



## Daniel (21 Dec 2014)

Really coming together now. Can't wait to see the plants fill out.



mede said:


> Beautiful scape! What is the device in the left upper corner?


It's an Eheim Surface Skimmer.


----------



## AHJAK (21 Dec 2014)

Daniel said:


> It's an Eheim Surface Skimmer.


Correct


----------



## rodoselada (22 Dec 2014)

welcome here Alen
very nice your tank and scape!


----------



## AHJAK (23 Dec 2014)

*Day 3*
Finally, inflow arrived - it's a different story now  



 

One from the corner...


----------



## drodgers (23 Dec 2014)

Love your hard scape! well done looking forward to seeing the grow-out phase.


----------



## Paks (24 Dec 2014)

im really jealous with the hard scape. Do you have any inspiration to this AHJAK ?


----------



## AHJAK (24 Dec 2014)

No...Actually, first idea was something like this


 
but as you can see it turns in another direction


----------



## Paks (26 Dec 2014)

i see. The sites is really good for inspirational scape. Thanks


----------



## AHJAK (29 Dec 2014)

After 7 days...


----------



## lee Watling (4 Jan 2015)

Hi Alen, I'm Lee from the UK. I am new to aquascaping your journal of your tank is awesome. The rock work and attention to detail is amazing. You have made me want to do a planted tank even more now. Thankyou


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (4 Jan 2015)

WOW, thats nice, I realy like it !!! What kind of rocks are those? Do you know how many kilograms?


----------



## Dantrasy (4 Jan 2015)

Excellent hardscape. And I really like how you've planted a little hc in the sand.


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Jan 2015)

Excellent rock placing and the HC seem to like it too.


----------



## AHJAK (6 Jan 2015)

Sorry I didn't answer


Robert H. Tavera said:


> WOW, thats nice, I realy like it !!! What kind of rocks are those? Do you know how many kilograms?


Thx guys for all...
I used 30-35 kg of seiryou stone


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (6 Jan 2015)

Wow that's a million dolar hardscape


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 Jan 2015)

Wonderful composition. I look froward to seeing it progress.
Tree of Life:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/15568152783/


----------



## KarthikC (7 Jan 2015)

Very nice Hardscape.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2015)

Hi AHJAK, Love the rock work and the planting is coming along nicely


----------



## Dantrasy (29 Jan 2015)

How's your scape coming along?


----------



## AHJAK (30 Jan 2015)

Diatoma attack when I was on vacation...(didn't change water almost 10 days)



 

and 10 days later... 



 

One "choco shrimp"


----------



## kirk (30 Jan 2015)

I think the rock looks out of place in your tank,, if i was you I'd take it all out and send it to me.  brilliant job very artistic. Nice chocco too. I know it's early days but how are you getting on with the ehiem skimmer?


----------



## AHJAK (30 Jan 2015)

kirk said:


> I think the rock looks out of place in your tank,, if i was you I'd take it all out and send it to me.  brilliant job very artistic. Nice chocco too. I know it's early days but how are you getting on with the ehiem skimmer?


Thx. I used skimmer in previous scapes also and I'm very satisfied with him. Collects a lot of garbage (and some RCS   )


----------



## kirk (30 Jan 2015)

I see, I've found this with the Hydors, sometimes the shrimp try to take them on


----------



## Dantrasy (30 Jan 2015)

You got the brown diatoms pretty bad. Glad to see things are getting better now. I think you're on a winner with this one.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (31 Jan 2015)

This tank is evolving nicely 

It's fantastic !!  

I'm a little bit jealous, just a little bit too jealous


----------



## AHJAK (23 Aug 2015)

It's been a long time since my last post . A lot has happened with this scape ... The adhesive which is connected stones not withstand excessive force and the right stone is cracked at the bottom. This is caused the raising styrofoam and much of the substrate. After rearrangement the right side ( little less dramatic but more secure ) followed the attack of algae and long struggle with them and searching for the ideal ratio of fertilization and lighting (ATI Sun Power is really powerful). Finally , after almost nine months I did it and made the final photo...


----------



## Dantrasy (23 Aug 2015)

You persistence paid off. You created a beautiful scape!

You even manged to get all the fish pointing in the same direction - I bet that took a while


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Aug 2015)

Well done for persisting...I know from experience how tempting it is to tear it all down and start again, especially when things don't go as planned for so long...but then you risk loosing out on a valuable learning curve, not to mention a stunning scape
Does the scape still exist...if so have you thought about playing around with the planting, maybe some stems at the back to change the look? Kinda like George did here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/iwagumi-scree-evolution-the-end.14467/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Aug 2015)

AHJAK, Congratulations On a fab scape


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Aug 2015)

amzing rock layout


----------



## AHJAK (24 Aug 2015)

Thanks a lot guys!  
Dantrasy - It took more than 400 photos
Troi - This scape will remain as a classic Iwagumi, but thanks for the suggestion. I was planning a new scape soon, this time with a lot of plants...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Aug 2015)

This layout could have been made by Mr. Amano. I remembered some of his works immediately.
You must be very proud to have done such a wonderful aquarium. Beautiful!!!

Pedro.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Aug 2015)

Hi AHJAK, Over 400 photos. Worth it for that one stunner of a photo though


----------



## AHJAK (24 Aug 2015)

Pedro, you left me speechless.Thank you very much, but I have a lot to learn


----------



## flygja (26 Aug 2015)

I agree with the rest of the guys here, this scape won't go amiss in any of Amano's books.


----------



## Archer (12 Nov 2016)

Love your work! Thank you for the documentation of early stage of your project. Got a lot of pointers on the stone arrangement.


----------

